# Strikeforce - Challenger Series 3 (updated)



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*September 25, 2009

SpiritBank Event Center - Tulsa, OK

Tim Kennedy vs. Zak Cummings
Ray Sefo vs. Kevin Jordan
Tyron Woodley vs. Zach Light
Thomas Longacre vs. Travis Calonoc
Daniel Cormier vs. Gary Frazier

Non-Televised card

Lacey Schuckman vs. Jeri Sitzes
Levi Avera vs. Paul Bradley
Trey Houston vs. Brandon Gaines
Kenny Giddens vs. John Carson
Nick Gibbons vs. Josh Pulsifes
Lemont Davis vs. Dillon Smith





*​


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Ray Sefo*

I think K-1 fighter Ray Sefo is supposed to be making his Strikeforce debut in this event!


----------



## dfn2008 (Nov 13, 2008)

Strikeforce.com and ProFighting-fans.com have that local favorites Thomas Longacre and Jeri Sitzes will also have fights on the Sept 25 card.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Undercards*

This event already has unknown fighters so the guys are the undercard are obviously even less known!


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

But this might be a good fight night. Cyborg looked like crap versus Villasenor but he is the spitting image of Wandy Silva and has those cool tats. Tim Kennedy had a good fight last time out. He looks like a dentist but I think he is an Army Captain or something. 

Hopefully this is a good card as I want Strikeforce to start getting better stable of fighters.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Additions*

Well with Daniel Cormier making his debut I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This is the first time that I've ever been dissapointed by a Strikeforce card.

With the potential for matchups and the roster they currently have of real young talent this is a pitiful "up and comers" attempt.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*What?!*

How are Ray Sefo and Daniel Cormier pitiful up and comers?


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Tyron Woodley = mad potential


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Mad Potential*

Daniel Cormier has it to. But in recent discussion they've been saying that he could possibly drop down to lightheavyweight when he dropped to 211 for wrestling and his body went haywire and he couldn't wrestle. Bad idea for him to try and make a drop to 205!


----------

